

Ask HN: Quality entrepreneur web resources? - claar

As a web developer, I have a rich set of quality online resources for learning and staying up-to-date.<p>Now I&#x27;m trying to grow in my entrepreneur skills, and I&#x27;m having trouble separating the wheat from the chaff.<p>So HN, besides HN, what are your recommended blogs&#x2F;websites&#x2F;books&#x2F;etc for entrepreneurialism?
======
WORST
[http://wrst.ca/?p=33](http://wrst.ca/?p=33)

This is our startup's required reading list, maybe you'll find it useful.

------
23andwalnut
[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/)

It's a pretty awesome community of entrepreneurs.

------
aymeric
[http://mixergy.com](http://mixergy.com) without a doubt.

